# i7-8750H throttleing due to PL1 and EDP other



## tcmdan (Jul 5, 2021)

I have been using throttle stop for a bit now and have found it very useful so far. I am now running into an issue where the pc will give both a pl1 and edp other errors (red) and will drop from 63-65w to 44-45w after 10-20 seconds (80-95C) of benchmarking on cinebench R23. This issue has only started to occur since I increased pl1 due to it being limited to 45w before. also I am using throttle stop 9.3. Any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 5, 2021)

Your screenshot of the TPL window shows that you have checked, Disable Power Limit Control. That means you do not want ThrottleStop to control your turbo power limits. Is that what you want? I will assume that you are using ThrottleStop because you want ThrottleStop to try and control your CPU power limits. 

You have to clear the Disable Power Limit Control box if you want ThrottleStop to send information to the power limit register. Clear that and clear the Lock option. Set the turbo time limit to the default 28 seconds. Your check mark in the Speed Shift EPP box on the main screen is not doing anything because you have not yet enabled Speed Shift. Check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window and press OK. You should see *SST* in green on the main screen.

Now the Speed Shift EPP value on the main screen can be used to control your CPU. Setting EPP to 0 is for maximum CPU speed even when lightly loaded. Most laptop owners set EPP to 80 or 84 so the CPU slows down when it is lightly loaded.  

In the FIVR window check the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. 

With PL1 set to 60W and PL2 set to 90W, do another Cinebench test. Open Limit Reasons and watch for any throttling while testing. Does PL1 light up red? Does it do this at 45W or at 60W? Many laptops are hard locked so long term you cannot go beyond the rated TDP which is 45W. Post some screenshots of your new and improved settings and post another log file.


----------



## tcmdan (Jul 5, 2021)

At pl1 = 55 and pl2 = 70 the same issue occurred, setting pl2 any higher lead to prochot issues (which i can't change). Considering how it still dropped to 44.9W i guess mine is limited then. Anything else i should change?

Thanks for the help and for making such a useful app.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 5, 2021)

The log file shows that PL2 is probably set internally to 68.0W and PL1 is set to 45.0W. If you have checked Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits in the FIVR window then I do not know how to get beyond the built in limits.

Not many 8750H are 100% stable with the core and cache offset at -160 mV. If you are stable, that is great. If you are not stable, reduce the amount of cache offset to -150 mV or -140 mV. You can leave the core as is. It is usually too much cache offset that causes problems.


----------



## tcmdan (Jul 5, 2021)

Trying tests with both having Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits checked and uncheck didn't make a difference to pl1 throlleling unfortunately, thanks for the help
I'd had some small issues at -160 so had reduces them to -155 after a few more tests today, moved the cache to -150 and core to -160 and haven't seen any issues since.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 6, 2021)

Most 8750H are stable with an offset cache voltage setting of -125 mV. If you have any blue screens or crashes, reduce the amount of cache offset first. Try using -140 mV or -130 mV for the cache.


----------

